# externe festplatte über firewire extrem Langsam (notebook)



## seabass (9. Oktober 2003)

Bei mir stellt sich folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine Samsung sv4084h mit 40GB in einem externen Firewire Gehäuse.
Da das mitgelieferte Firewire Kabel aber nicht in meinen Firewire mini Anschluss an den Laptop (Gericom M6T 1,2Ghz 368MB RAM Win XP) gepasst hat habe ich mir ein neues Kabel mit Firewire Groß auf Firewire klein gekauft.

Das externe gerät wurde von Windows XP ohne Probleme erkannt und als weiteres Laufwerk hinzugefügt. Beim gebrauch hab ich jetzt aber festgestellt, dass der zugriff auf die Festplatte Probleme bereitet. Ich kann zwar schnell Daten auf die Festplatte übertragen, wenn ich allerdings versuche die Dateien zurück auf den Rechner zu übertragen brauche ich für ca. 3-4 MB schon über 2Min und bei größeren Dateien (über 100MB) wird die Übertragung Mittendirn abgebrochen.
Woran kann das liegen? vielleicht am IEE Host controler? oder am externen Gehäuse?! Ich wäre für jede Hilfe unheimlich dankbar. da ich mittlerweile schon mehrere GB auf der externen Festplatte habe.

Basti


----------



## nilspa (8. November 2003)

hi ,

ich kann dir zwar nicht helfen , möchte dir aber sagen , das du mit deinem problem nicht der einzigste bist . ich hab auch ein gericom notebook und eine externe firewire festplatte . ich hab dv-codierte videos drauf und kann die nicht ordentlich ( ohne ruckeln ) abspielen . am noti kann es nicht liegen , habs auch an meinem pc ausprobiert . 
hast du denn inzwischen eine lösung gefunden ? sag mir dann bitte bescheid ! 

mfg nils


----------

